# reasons not buy a ford



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a 2004 ford f350 6.0. The story of this truck. it was bought new Dec 3, 2003 At 2023 miles all the problems started. To date 8 turbo's( number 9 was installed),2 fuel pumps,3 sets of injectors,one intercooler,egr valves 10 times and lots of other parts due to turbo failures. Oh i forgot the complete rear end due to machining problem a ford rear end seals 12 times 58 miles between each fix. Now the truck has 54232 miles and i had a head failure, This repair is on my tab ford gives you 5 year or 100000 miles so it's out of warrenty. This is the last ford truck that i will ever buy or own. They should go out of business for what they did to all the truck owner with this junk trucks. To date this year i may have 6000 plus in repairs (ac compressor) not to bad for a truck thats only worth around 8000 here nobody wants them. so i'm stuck with it for now i just hope it makes it thur the winter this year.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fireside;842607 said:


> I have a 2004 ford f350 6.0. The story of this truck. it was bought new Dec 3, 2003 At 2023 miles all the problems started. To date 8 turbo's( number 9 was installed),2 fuel pumps,3 sets of injectors,one intercooler,egr valves 10 times and lots of other parts due to turbo failures. Oh i forgot the complete rear end due to machining problem a ford rear end seals 12 times 58 miles between each fix. Now the truck has 54232 miles and i had a head failure, This repair is on my tab ford gives you 5 year or 100000 miles so it's out of warrenty. This is the last ford truck that i will ever buy or own. They should go out of business for what they did to all the truck owner with this junk trucks. To date this year i may have 6000 plus in repairs (ac compressor) not to bad for a truck thats only worth around 8000 here nobody wants them. so i'm stuck with it for now i just hope it makes it thur the winter this year.


Wait, I do not know much about the laws, but this truck sounds like a lemon. Did you consider looking into the legality side of it, maybe try and at least get some of your money back? Or a new Ford


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

just some quick pic of the head repair


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

state of CT lemon law does not apply to trucks over 11,000 gvw. i tried that route all ready. ford did give me a full warrenty for 5 years but that now expiered.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

It's no secret the 03-04 6.0 had a lot of problems. That doesn't mean Fords are junk though. 84k trouble free miles on my V10 with nothing other than preventative maintenance.They all have their problems, regardless of what's on the grille, the 6.0 is one to stay far away from though.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe that the 6.0 in the 02-04 has a notoriously bad reputation. Unfortunately, it sounds like you got one of the lemons. Wouldn't a person, at some point, before you got to the 8th turbo, would have gotten rid of it? Why torture yourself with it??


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

dang.........


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

fireside;842607 said:


> I have a 2004 ford f350 6.0. The story of this truck. it was bought new Dec 3, 2003 At 2023 miles all the problems started. To date 8 turbo's( number 9 was installed),2 fuel pumps,3 sets of injectors,one intercooler,egr valves 10 times and lots of other parts due to turbo failures. Oh i forgot the complete rear end due to machining problem a ford rear end seals 12 times 58 miles between each fix. Now the truck has 54232 miles and i had a head failure, This repair is on my tab ford gives you 5 year or 100000 miles so it's out of warrenty. This is the last ford truck that i will ever buy or own. They should go out of business for what they did to all the truck owner with this junk trucks. To date this year i may have 6000 plus in repairs (ac compressor) not to bad for a truck thats only worth around 8000 here nobody wants them. so i'm stuck with it for now i just hope it makes it thur the winter this year.


Do you expect us to believe all of that?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have seen alot of problems with 6.0's and feel sorry for you. But there are alot of good 6.0's out there. I have owned 3 and loved every one. My 04 was making over 700rwhp with stock head bolts. Part of the big problem is some of the Service guys just throw parts at them. There is no way that truck went through 8 turbo's, they were just throwing parts at a problem they didn't know how to fix. And like MSS Mow said, you should have traded it in long ago.
Robert


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Ford are so fickle, i have owned a couple fords in my day, so far, i have had two good ones, beat the hell out of them kept going for ever. i have had about 5 bad ones, horrible mileage, early rust, transfer case issues in 4 of them, replaced numerous tranmissions, 2-3 rear ends, and the list keeps going on. Chevs/GMC's on the other hand, i have had half the issues with them, ran them just as hard.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

So why haven't you gotten rid of it?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

I believe the 6.0 came out in late late 2003 correct? So you were kind of a test dumby for the 6.0 also. Unfortunately you just had bad luck. After re-reading it, I would have got rid of it on like the 3rd turbo.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

cretebaby;842632 said:


> Do you expect us to believe all of that?


I worked for International Truck (Builders of the Powerstroke)

Ohhh Ya, I believe it.

The Pre 06s were total garbage. You're better taking it to a International Dealer or Heavy Truck shop with good techs. They know about all the updates (And there are Lots) than the Ford Dealers.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

MSS Mow;842628 said:


> I believe that the 6.0 in the 02-04 has a notoriously bad reputation. Unfortunately, it sounds like you got one of the lemons. Wouldn't a person, at some point, before you got to the 8th turbo, would have gotten rid of it? Why torture yourself with it??


I buy all my trucks and equipment cash so with the slow down/no building at all around here i could not afford to get rid of it. I just bought a 06 dodge play truck/kid carrier. I did try trading it in on a dodge but the most i could get was $6000. So at this point i'm stuck. At first i told them not to fix it because it worth nothing. I have a 97 350 it starts everytime after sitting all summer it runs great.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

*SELL IT already*, no warranty


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

EcoGreen Serv;842644 said:


> I worked for International Truck (Builders of the Powerstroke)
> 
> Ohhh Ya, I believe it.
> 
> The Pre 06s were total garbage. You're better taking it to a International Dealer or Heavy Truck shop with good techs. They know about all the updates (And there are Lots) than the Ford Dealers.


It's not being done at ford. It's at the local heavy truck shop. he is doing all the upgrades from head bolt to new aftermarket egr cooler it's not leaking but better safe than sorry. He is well up to date with them he fix's a ton of them with all the same problems.


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

wow 
aint that something


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

rob_cook2001;842639 said:


> I have seen alot of problems with 6.0's and feel sorry for you. But there are alot of good 6.0's out there. I have owned 3 and loved every one. My 04 was making over 700rwhp with stock head bolts. Part of the big problem is some of the Service guys just throw parts at them. There is no way that truck went through 8 turbo's, they were just throwing parts at a problem they didn't know how to fix. And like MSS Mow said, you should have traded it in long ago.
> Robert


Exactly, a friend of mine has a 2009 350 and he was having some troubles so they kept replacing stupid little things that didnt need replacing, and he is mechanically pretty smart and basically figured out the problem but Ford keeps throwing parts at it because what needs to be fixed is a big problem and they basically just dont want to do it. :realmad:


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

cretebaby;842632 said:


> Do you expect us to believe all of that?


It's all true. Each time it was repaired it got new or designed parts. Most of the turbo failure's were due to bad designed oil drain tube ( it took them a year to fuigure out the problem) and lack of slot inside the turbo.
the production date was 5/03 only if i know what i now know i would of never bought it to start with. My only hope is the class action lawsuits in south carolina and georgia work out. There are fire depts that junked these truck because of all the problems. failed during transports to the hospital motors that hydrolocked and exploded one town took a $70,000 lose just to get ride of it.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Get the headstuds, delete the egr cooler and you will be happy. If you need more info pm me.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

My brother has an 04 with less than 100k miles. The ball joints were replace 3 times before he got it at 34,000 miles and then again shortly after he got it. The turbo has been replaced twice and is gone again as well as the head gaskets. The EGR thing was done twice.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

wewille;842667 said:


> Get the headstuds, delete the egr cooler and you will be happy. If you need more info pm me.


WE have ct emmisions so it will not pass after that i have been told.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

the late 03's had the first 6.0 in it and they had problems because they rushed it you to meet emishion standards. the new 6.4 does not have problems like that. its not a ford thing it could happend to chevey to when the release there new diesel engine


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

Check out the Magnuson-Moss Law

I got 12,000 back from Chrysler for my pos 94 Ram 2500

I would have got legal advice long ago. If your lawyer didn't mention this get a new one.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Bird21;842779 said:


> Check out the Magnuson-Moss Law
> 
> I got 12,000 back from Chrysler for my pos 94 Ram 2500
> 
> I would have got legal advice long ago. If your lawyer didn't mention this get a new one.


I talked to my lawyer back when things were really bad with it. They seemed to fix most of the problems for the last 3 years really no major problems into now. He could not do much in this state because it's looked at as a commercial truck under the law. If it was under 11000 we could of gotten a new one under ct state lemon law.
anymore info on the magnuson-moss law. i'm going to call him in the am


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah make asure you get the head studs, about 550 bucks but worth it

weird, my buddy called a lemon law guy he saw off findlaw.com and got 11k back from his truck, an 04 f550 but he lives in virginia (though it still is considered commercial), its gone through 4 transmissions, the last one he paid for himself. it had a 5 year warrenty, but last year somehow the dealership found a clause saying fleet vehicles arent covered by a powertrain warrenty....

id never buy a 6.oh i plan on running my 7.3 until it dies, then finding another 7.3 to put in it!


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

7.3 is the best engine ever made. there making a 6.7 now for the 2012 fords


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't have my research with me now, but I went after Dodge for the Lemon Law. Since the problems where all different my lawyer went after them with this act and the check was in the mail a week later. I would have spoke up alot sooner and louder, there might be a time frame associated with this law......not sure about the law's specifics... Good Luck.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

looks like ur outta luck, it says 2 years from manufacture or 24k miles for CT


Code Section 42-179 
Title of Act New Automobile Warranties 
Definition of Defects Nonconformity to applicable express warranties which substantially impairs the use, safety, or value of motor vehicle 
Time Limit for Manufacturer Repair Repair defects covered by written warranties within 2 years following original delivery or first 24,000 miles, whichever is first 
Remedies Replace vehicle with new vehicle acceptable to consumer or refund (upon accepting return of vehicle) the (1) full contract price including but not limited to charges for undercoating, dealer prep, transportation, and installed options; (2) all collateral charges, including but not limited to sales tax, license and regulation fees, and similar government charges; (3) all finance charges after he first reports conformity and during any subsequent period vehicle is out of service due to repair; (4) all incidental damages, less a reasonable allowance for consumer's use




though you might be able to get some other compensation from a recall or w/e never hurts to find a lawyer who only does this sorta thing, theyll know a bit more...my buddy never had to lift a finger other than fax the pink slip out


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

sorry to hear about your lemon...nothing wrong with ford you were just a guinne pig....been driving my 91 f 350 everyday since i bought it used in 95 and never touched anything inside the motor and never had any fuel issues.... ...sounds like yor 2004 would make a good plow truck (one of thoes you drive about 500 miles per year.....


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

F350plowing;842757 said:


> the late 03's had the first 6.0 in it and they had problems because they rushed it you to meet emishion standards. the new 6.4 does not have problems like that. its not a ford thing it could happend to chevey to when the release there new diesel engine


Engine problems that big wouldn't happen to a chevy. And when chevy did introduce their new diesel in that time period (the LB7) there was a problem found with the injectors. So they extended the warranty to 7 years and 200,000 miles on the injectors.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

sparky8370;842819 said:


> Engine problems that big wouldn't happen to a chevy. And when chevy did introduce their new diesel in that time period (the LB7) there was a problem found with the injectors. So they extended the warranty to 7 years and 200,000 miles on the injectors.


my point was it could happen to any make of vehicle when they let something new out for the first time


----------



## Cracker (Nov 19, 2003)

04 F250 6.0, 132,000 mi. Had egr cleaned once. Get computer updates when available. Replaced alternator last month, putting a fan clutch on very soon. Egr needs claned or replaced again. No other problems, no oil leaks yet. This has been a very good and dependable truck.


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

sparky8370;842819 said:


> Engine problems that big wouldn't happen to a chevy. And when chevy did introduce their new diesel in that time period (the LB7) there was a problem found with the injectors. So they extended the warranty to 7 years and 200,000 miles on the injectors.


are you serious? what about the old 6.5TD.... my buddy has gone through 3 engines on his..... those are junk big time! Not saying the 6.0 is a good motor, I wouldn't go near one! I'll stick with the 7.3, a cummins or a duramax, but not a 6.0, and especially not the 2003-2004 trucks....


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have an 04 6.0, went through heads last winter, new egr, and now I need injectors, was yours an early 04 or a late 04, also Im almost certain the warrenty is 6 years 100000


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I traded in my 2005 6.0 just in time, the HPOP seals were just starting to go bad and seeing the friggin cab off friends trucks just made me way to nervous.

However, I must say, I figured the last year for the 6.0 was 2007 and I also figured that most of the problems were resolved, so I bought one. After truning 40K on the ticker I've only had one problem, the fuel pump was replaced.

My lease ran out on OCT 16th, I extended the lease for 30 days while I decided on a 2009 V-10 or keep mine. The price of the new trucks with diesel is just out of my price range now.

One last item, I'm no english teacher by any means but trying to read some posts in this thread is almost impossible, please use proper grammer people......holly cow


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

your problem is its a 6.0 lol


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Eyesell;842907 said:


> I traded in my 2005 6.0 just in time, the HPOP seals were just starting to go bad and seeing the friggin cab off friends trucks just made me way to nervous.
> 
> However, I must say, I figured the last year for the 6.0 was 2007 and I also figured that most of the problems were resolved, so I bought one. After *truning* 40K on the ticker I've only had one problem, the fuel pump was replaced.
> 
> ...


What is a "holly" cow?  Do they only come out at Christmas time?

If your going to comment on grammar at least try to spell correctly. :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a 2005 F350 Crewcab King Ranch with the 6.0 PSD and have had the turbo replaced twice and the transmission done once. The truck just turned 21,000 miles and now runs perfect and Ford took care of everything and was GREAT about doing so ! My next truck will be a Ford. What I wish I could buy is a Ford truck with the Dodge Cummins Diesel and the GM Allison transmission. Then you would have the best of all worlds !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

cretebaby;842912 said:


> What is a "holly" cow?  Do they only come out at Christmas time?
> 
> If your going to comment on grammar at least try to spell correctly. :waving:


I said I was no english teacher, but come on, did you read through some of the posts....


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

SnowGuy;842944 said:


> I have a 2005 F350 Crewcab King Ranch with the 6.0 PSD and have had the turbo replaced twice and the transmission done once. The truck just turned 21,000 miles and now runs perfect and Ford took care of everything and was GREAT about doing so ! My next truck will be a Ford. What I wish I could buy is a Ford truck with the Dodge Cummins Diesel and the GM Allison transmission. Then you would have the best of all worlds !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hear ya, when Chrysler was talking about going out of business I thought the Cummins engine be a sweet addition to the Ford truck as well but never thought about the Allision trans, good idea...


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

your truck doesn't have to go through emmisions. anything over 10,000 lb gvw doesn't have to go


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

SuperdutyShane;842655 said:


> Exactly, a friend of mine has a 2009 350 and he was having some troubles so they kept replacing stupid little things that didnt need replacing, and he is mechanically pretty smart and basically figured out the problem but Ford keeps throwing parts at it because what needs to be fixed is a big problem and they basically just dont want to do it. :realmad:


I have heard about Ford dealers doing that too. Avoiding the real problem.
I have a GMC and spent $2000 on it last year.:crying: Runs pretty good now
Friends have had a terrible time with Dodge Transmissions

How about a Toyota?:laughing:


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

You just got a bad one. My buddy's 03 F-250 6.0 Diesel is actually in my collision shop right now cuz he hit a deer. It has 387,462 miles and is still running strong. And yes he works the $h1t out of it. Sometimes vehicles just work out that way, and it doesn't matter what brand. Show me a Ford with this many problems, I'll show you 10 Chevy's, GMC's, & Dodge's with just as many problems. It's all dumb luck, no matter who built it. They all suck, but you can't work without them. Sorry to hear about your headaches.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Have them put a 7.3 in the truck and call it good. Those engines will run forever.


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

6.9 IH diesel thats what i wish i had but only have a 150


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Just a comment some might agree with.

Posts like this remind me of my Ski Doo and dootalk.com. I have riden snowmobiles for years especially Ski Doo and never ever once had a problem......that is until I started reading the forum. There I learned about all the hundreds of problems my 800 "supposedly" had, which I never really noticed until I started reading and listening to other horror stories.

Sometimes I feel its better to disregard posts and these types of forums because it starts to get a guy like me wondering, what will go wrong first or what will go wrong next.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

OK, now I'm wondering where BigDave went. 

He'd have been all over this one :laughing:


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

GPS;843234 said:


> OK, now I'm wondering where BigDave went.
> 
> He'd have been all over this one :laughing:


Its close to Halloween, lots of haunting to do...


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

fireside;842620 said:


> just some quick pic of the head repair


I bet they get those cabs off in 3 hours these days .....


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

For those of you that think your dealer doesn't want to fix things or replace the right part: As a dealer we get paid to fix or replace things under warranty the same as if you were paying cash, the hourly rate is discounted a little. All we do is submit what we did and they pay, now when it gets into replacing a whole engine or something huge the factory rep will get involved but i have never seen any of them afraid to do anything that is a legit claim.. You are going to run into bad dealers for sure, and a service mgr will make all the difference in the world, so choosing your truck dealer should be the same as choosing a plow dealer.. SERVICE SERVICE SERVICE. They will all break, it's man made and mechanical, how they take care of you when it breaks will determine how you feel about a product.

if your truck is only worth $8000 up there you should bring it down here to sell it. Hell i work for a Toyota dealer and I'll buy it for more than that to put on the lot For Sale..

Our shop truck is a 2006 f350 dually, it has stranded my crew in almost every state in the country. They kept throwing parts at it and after a little over a year it was finally fixed, it's got 130k now and has been great. It's getting a plow this year so I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i have a a 2003 ford f-250 with the 6.0 it was one of the first bunch to roll off the line and knock on wood i have over 140,000 hard miles on my girl and its been pretty much trouble free 2 ipc sensors both covered under warrenty and 2 alternators and 1 6 disk cd changer but other then that its been a good truck not saying the other ones dont suck though if i could do it again i would of gotten a 7,3 i got real lucky with mine


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

I had a fuel tank delamination problem in my 02 550. They threw over 6 k in parts at it until they found the real problem whick was the tank was delaminating and sending pieces thru the fuel system and blocking things up. Back flushed everything put on a new tank and fuel pump and it seems good now. They paid for the 6k in parts but would not cover the tank and fuel pump. 2k and 68 days later they had the truck back on the road. This was last spring, today I called the dealer and asked if the new tank was pron to the delamination problem, and the said they dont think so.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

A good friend of mine owns a few ford powerjokes, 2 of which are 06's. One of them has been nothing but a headache and in the shop all the time while the other is fine...I mean its still a ford . They are the same truck used for the same thing with the same drivers. 

When it came time for me to purchase a new Diesel I had to get the Dodge/Cummins. I always say i didnt buy a dodge I bought a cummins and have to deal with the rest. Truck is ugly and interior is really ugly but I have yet to have a problem with it. 


Good luck with the truck and like someone already said maybe since you have to pay for it go get some ARP head studs and a good set of head gaskets and an EGR block off. Your rearend issue must have been a fluk thing... those rears are bullet proof


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Charles;842997 said:


> I have heard about Ford dealers doing that too. Avoiding the real problem.
> I have a GMC and spent $2000 on it last year.:crying: Runs pretty good now
> Friends have had a terrible time with Dodge Transmissions
> 
> How about a Toyota?:laughing:


Yeah. No matter how you look at it every truck brand has their flaws. As always, when a new product is introduced, there are multiple flaws, that over time are worked out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

fireside;842625 said:


> state of CT lemon law does not apply to trucks over 11,000 gvw. i tried that route all ready. ford did give me a full warrenty for 5 years but that now expiered.


Get a lawyer. See below



cretebaby;842632 said:


> Do you expect us to believe all of that?


In a heartbeat.



F350plowing;842757 said:


> the late 03's had the first 6.0 in it and they had problems because they rushed it you to meet emishion standards. the new 6.4 does not have problems like that. its not a ford thing it could happend to chevey to when the release there new diesel engine


You're correct, just radiator problems, engine totally crapping out problems, yup, they don't have those problems.



fireside;842789 said:


> I talked to my lawyer back when things were really bad with it. They seemed to fix most of the problems for the last 3 years really no major problems into now. He could not do much in this state because it's looked at as a commercial truck under the law. If it was under 11000 we could of gotten a new one under ct state lemon law.
> anymore info on the magnuson-moss law. i'm going to call him in the am


Get a better lawyer.



Eyesell;842907 said:


> One last item, I'm no english teacher by any means but trying to read some posts in this thread is almost impossible, please use proper grammer people......holly cow


Actually, it's grammar and holy cow. :laughing::laughing:

Good post though.



GPS;843234 said:


> OK, now I'm wondering where BigDave went.
> 
> He'd have been all over this one :laughing:


Why? Leave it alone, count your blessings, let sleeping dogs lie and all that rot.

This one's for you Scott.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;843402 said:


> Why? Leave it alone, count your blessings, let sleeping dogs lie and all that rot.


Yeah, you're right. WTF was I thinking. I own a friggen Dodge and was sick of hearing about how great they are


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't have a problem with Ford, it's just not my #1 choice. It used to be, I was searching for a F350 diesel but couldn't find one I liked in my price range. I would stop by the local Ford dealership and look at the new ones all the time and bring my son with me. I needed a truck and found a Chevy in my price range. It was in good shape, but I kept looking. Couldn't find anything so I called the place with the Chevy. They were sending it to auction the next day, but I ended up buying it. It killed me to buy a Chevy, but I figured it's mostly for a work truck. 
Nowadays, I prefer the Chevy. If I had a crew like a lot of you guys I'd probably get them reg cab gas F350's with crank windows etc. But my vehicle will always be a GM with a duramax. Next one will be last duramax before DPF.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

show-n-go;843271 said:


> For those of you that think your dealer doesn't want to fix things or replace the right part: As a dealer we get paid to fix or replace things under warranty the same as if you were paying cash, the hourly rate is discounted a little. All we do is submit what we did and they pay......


Most Ford techs (and GM techs, and Chrysler techs) I've talked to told me they get raped on warranty work, especially on 6.0's. Apparently most of this started at Ford in '99 with the re-engineering of SLTS.

If you make out well on warranty work you're lucky.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

ford are not all bad. This is a quick run down of my buddys trucks. We made a list today.
total of 26 trucks all 04 to 07 most are 04/05 years 18 total. There are 4 - 09 models not included in the 26 
miles range from 12,000 to 167,000
Here's the break down of repairs
turbo's 41 (including my 9)
egr parts 21 (most related to turbo failure's)
egr coolers 16 (one truck had 3)
4 radiators
intercoolers 10
head failures 14 includes cracked or head gasket
fuel injecture 14 trucks diffirent number changed per truck
fuel pumps 8
gas tank problems 5 (new one on me)
4 motors due to fuel leaking into the motor
6 transmissions ( lock ring problem)
too many computer flashs' to count

i forgot the fire out the tail pipe one 07

The most milage is 167342.9 with no problems. Ask him about maintance he will tell you its still running so no reason to due anything.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

fireside;843511 said:


> ford are not all bad. This is a quick run down of my buddys trucks. We made a list today.
> total of 26 trucks all 04 to 07 most are 04/05 years 18 total. There are 4 - 09 models not included in the 26
> miles range from 12,000 to 167,000
> Here's the break down of repairs
> ...


Must have got a bad one  :whistling:
I knew a guy "once" who had no problems with a 6.0. But there just like other trucks, they all have small issues


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

EFI;843253 said:


> I bet they get those cabs off in 3 hours these days .....


You look familiar. :waving:



Mark Oomkes;843402 said:


> This one's for you Scott.


Thanks MarkO


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

fireside;843511 said:


> ford are not all bad. This is a quick run down of my buddys trucks. We made a list today.
> total of 26 trucks all 04 to 07 most are 04/05 years 18 total. There are 4 - 09 models not included in the 26
> miles range from 12,000 to 167,000
> Here's the break down of repairs
> ...


Ya know I hate to ask dumb questions, but why in the world would your friend continue to buy Ford trucks with all the problems he experienced with the 2004/05's.

I agree with the other guy, time to close out this thread.....


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

There not all owned by the same person. There are 18 of us who have them. Most of them must drive fords no matter what!!! Four of them are owner by the local fds. We never sat down and figured out how many times the have been repaired into today when i started asking.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Most problems originate from lack of maintenance. Any truck with a heui system likes its oil changed often and at regular intervals. I have no idea why they like it at regular intervals and I have no evidence to back up that it makes a difference but it seems like if I let the trucks go more than 500 miles past due on a change they get mad at me. 

Also the high pressure oil system has a tendency to break down oil quickly. 

All that being said I've got a late 99 7.3 with 117,000 miles on it. The Oasis report is squeaky clean except for the CPS recall. 

Dad's got an 06 6.uhoh and it's been to the dealership 3x for not firing on all cylinders and it doesn't even have 30,000 miles on it yet.


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Theres a reason why i own a dodge now........ Been there done that. Head gaskets, turbos, EGR and oil cooler, FICM, front end, glow plugs leaked. and the list goes on, Got rid of mine last month with 75k.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree about the 02'-04' 6.0's. I'm a Chevy man through and through but I do own a few Ford's. The 06' 6.0's are awsome! I love my Duramax but the 06' 6.0's "almost" change my mind. Ain't no Ford diesel better than an ol' fashioned 7.3 powerstroke!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Xforce 1;844277 said:


> I agree about the 02'-04' 6.0's.


Those '02's where the worst.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

cretebaby;844284 said:


> Those '02's where the worst.


LOL ya got to love someone throwing there .02 in on it without having a clue...


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Marek;843378 said:


> I had a fuel tank delamination problem in my 02 550. They threw over 6 k in parts at it until they found the real problem whick was the tank was delaminating and sending pieces thru the fuel system and blocking things up. Back flushed everything put on a new tank and fuel pump and it seems good now. They paid for the 6k in parts but would not cover the tank and fuel pump. 2k and 68 days later they had the truck back on the road. This was last spring, today I called the dealer and asked if the new tank was pron to the delamination problem, and the said they dont think so.


i know they were still doing that to the fuel tanks in 2005 because my friends 550 had this happen quite a few times. they were saying it had something to do with the bio-diesel that was being mixed in with the regular


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

*??*

well, i didn't bother to read the thread....but i have a few reasons not to buy ford.

1- your a soccer mom
2- you like being called a girly man
3- you enjoy spending down time at the repair shop
4- you prefer the number 2 selling truck in America

 sorry.....GO FORD!!!

:laughing: i was bored.....


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Dissociative;844348 said:


> well, i didn't bother to read the thread....but i have a few reasons not to buy ford.
> 
> 1- your a soccer mom
> 2- you like being called a girly man
> ...


Hmm... Are them fightin' words? :laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

cretebaby;843594 said:


> You look familiar. :waving:


:laughing:


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

can someone fill me in when did ford start putting 6.0's in the 02's ??


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

littleo92;844747 said:


> can someone fill me in when did ford start putting 6.0's in the 02's ??


never, started mid 2003


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2005_Sierra;844326 said:


> i know they were still doing that to the fuel tanks in 2005 because my friends 550 had this happen quite a few times. they were saying it had something to do with the bio-diesel that was being mixed in with the regular


Ahhhhhhh

The mechanics blame all.......Biofuel.



SuperdutyShane;844608 said:


> :laughing:


What is so damm funny?


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

Mike N;843474 said:


> Most Ford techs (and GM techs, and Chrysler techs) I've talked to told me they get raped on warranty work, especially on 6.0's. Apparently most of this started at Ford in '99 with the re-engineering of SLTS.
> 
> If you make out well on warranty work you're lucky.


I was told warranty work pays 50% of book time.



7.3 Plower;843779 said:


> Most problems originate from lack of maintenance. *Any truck with a heui system likes its oil changed often and at regular intervals.* I have no idea why they like it at regular intervals and I have no evidence to back up that it makes a difference but it seems like if I let the trucks go more than 500 miles past due on a change they get mad at me.
> 
> Also the high pressure oil system has a tendency to break down oil quickly.
> 
> ...


My brother tells me that his 04 F250 runs better and gets better mileage after an oil change. He changes his pretty religiously.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think its obvious that you need to stay away from Ford diesels since they change them everytime they refresh or redesign their trucks. I'd personally go Cummins first, Duramax second, then a gas truck of some sort, then the Powerstroke.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

sparky8370;844872 said:


> I was told warranty work pays 50% of book time.
> 
> They dont pay crap for pulling the cabs, it is about half of what is needed to do the job right.
> 
> My brother tells me that his 04 F250 runs better and gets better mileage after an oil change. He changes his pretty religiously.


Thats scary


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

cretebaby;844821 said:


> What is so damm funny?


I kind of wonder the same thing. He laughs at everything


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

NBI Lawn;844950 said:


> I kind of wonder the same thing. He laughs at everything


Not everything, he was bringing something up from a while ago that I remember finding slightly humorous.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

I KNEW there was a reason I like GM's.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Grampa Plow;844957 said:


> I KNEW there was a reason I like GM's.


Theres a reason to like every brand :salute:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well to say it sound you are " " to keep that truck with so many problems. 

If I were you I would have replaced with other vehicle instead repair it. 


And
We don't own diesel or recommended people buy diesel for daily expect my Uncle who bought diesel 7.3L F350.

We have no problem with superduty with v8 5.4L or V10 6.8L


What cause turbo go bad. Idle too much, not cool down before turn off, and not change oil.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

turbo's in the beginning were a new untested design. Most of them failed due to carbon build up on the vanes not allowing them to move and lack of proper oil flow!!!
bad design of turbo ( 06 models have a internal grove to allow better oil flow)
pour designed oil drain tube (4 designs to current) not allowing proper oil flow.
not allowing cool down time cooking already bad flowing oil.
excessive idle time (big time Fire Dept problem with them)
With all the problems i have had i did extensive reserach into 6.0 problems. I have tons of info on them and there problems. Long and short is your motor is good or bad. Some 04 production year trucks with productions dates of 03 have early 02 model/style motors. They did very little testing on them under real world conditions. ford need a motor to meet emisions so they just allowed us to due there real world testing for them.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

The reason a PSD runs better after an oil change is this: 

The PSD uses a heui (hydraulic electric unit injector) system. It uses high pressure oil to fire the injectors and that process is controlled electronically via the PCM (powertrain control module)

That is different from the common rail system employed by Cummins which, I believe, just uses fuel pressure to fire the injectors. I'm not 100% sure about that as I'm not a Cummins owner so I'm not too knowledgeable about them. 

I believe the 6.4 Powerstroke uses a common rail system. I'm not entirely sure about the 6.7 though.

The high pressure oil system used to fire the injectors in a heui system like the PSD uses breaks the oil down very quickly. There is a reservoir on the top of the engine that holds approximately 3 quarts for the 7.3L. It constantly circulates with the oil in the pan but even still it breaks down more quickly than oil in a truck that uses a common rail system. 

So if you change your oil you're putting in fresh oil that isn't broken down yet. So if you've got good oil there to fire your injectors the truck will run better. Crappy oil will make the truck run worse.

We are currently setting up a 95 7.3 PowerStroke to be our plow truck. Yesterday I brought it over to the shop in order to change a tire so we could send it out to get the plow installed. On the way from the shed to the shop I noticed the throttle response was crap. While I had it in the shop I changed the oil since I had no idea when the previous owner last did it. Oil that came back out was very black and had a lot of sludge in it. Fired it up to check for any leaks and all appeared to be fine. Just for kicks I gave the accelerator a little tap and it was like a different truck. Will be changing the oil again in another thousand since the last bit of oil was so crappy.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Crete...yer a picky SOB.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Grampa Plow;845024 said:


> Crete...yer a picky SOB.


OK Porky :laughing:


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I got the big ok from the wife to start look for a new cab and chassie to replace the ford. I'm going to look at a dodge and a gmc friday. The new truck will be gas. the only bad thing is this truck will have a payment and not paided cash like everything else i buy.

It took me a long time to spend the money but i can'nt throw anymore more good money into that junk truck.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

7.3 Plower;845021 said:


> The reason a PSD runs better after an oil change is this:
> 
> The PSD uses a heui (hydraulic electric unit injector) system. It uses high pressure oil to fire the injectors and that process is controlled electronically via the PCM (powertrain control module)
> 
> ...


good points if you read your owners book they tell you to run 5w20 oil not the normal 15w40. It's not easy to find but napa does stock it if you ask


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

fireside;845041 said:


> good points if you read your owners book they tell you to run 5w20 oil not the normal 15w40. It's not easy to find but napa does stock it if you ask


5w20? or 5w40

I run 5w40 synthetic Rotella in my 7.3 to avoid romps on cold mornings.

5w20 seems like one hell of a light oil to be putting in a diesel.

BTW it may say that in the normal manual but I'd be willing to bet the diesel supplement tells you 15-40. 
My normal manual for my 7.3 says it takes 87 octane gasoline and 5w30 oil. That's when I look at the diesel supplement and see diesel fuel and 15w40.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

THERE IS PROBLEM

you use wrong oil that why your engine have so many failed parts.

5w20 are for GAS ENGINE 5.4L or 6.8L not 6.0L

and this title should say

*Reason not to put 5w20 in diesel engine *


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Milwaukee;845051 said:


> THERE IS PROBLEM
> 
> you use wrong oil that why your engine have so many failed parts.
> 
> 5w20 are for GAS ENGINE 5.4L or 6.8L not 6.0L


sorry my bad fingers running quicker than my brain.
no i run shell 15w40. I went down that road with the dealer there is a tech sheet about the change to run 15w40. When they were shipped original from ford they did not have 15w40


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

fireside;845070 said:


> sorry my bad fingers running quicker than my brain.
> no i run shell 15w40. I went down that road with the dealer there is a tech sheet about the change to run 15w40.


Ok

did you look at shell 15w40's API are they rated for diesel?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Milwaukee;845076 said:


> Ok
> 
> did you look at shell 15w40's API are they rated for diesel?


yes it is. I buy it by the drum between the loader,skid, and the other two trucks it's cheaper


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Cj-4 ?

Can you go check drum and see what it say API


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

i will check in the am. If i remember correct shell rotella 15/40 desiel. Ford did pull oil samples from it and i also do every 2 oil changes. they go to ho penn for testing. The last test showed no anitfreze or anything else that was 1800 miles since last change and sample. They pulled a sample for me when they fixed the motor.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

You could still look at a Ford for the C/C. Dont let one bad one spoil your whole Ford experience. Although, at this point, you probably hate Ford.

**You could get a gas Ford too, the 5.4 seems to be a pretty good engine, most guys on here love theirs.


----------



## Ketch (Feb 11, 2009)

A little birdy told me to look in the owner's manual for oil viscosity specifications. But what do those engineer guys know? They just design the engines and spec warranty guidelines. Just use what it calls for.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

ford is done in my eye's. My friend has a 08 with a v10 the truck is an animal and the gas milage is no worse then the 5.4. Are town also has a v10 they abuse to death with no problems


----------



## Ketch (Feb 11, 2009)

Anybody know if there's any truth to the (wonderful) rumor that Ford's gonna put Cat motors in their trucks in the next few years? Cat motor + Allison tranny = brick sh1thouse.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Ketch;845155 said:


> Anybody know if there's any truth to the (wonderful) rumor that Ford's gonna put Cat motors in their trucks in the next few years? Cat motor + Allison tranny = brick sh1thouse.


Not true.

Beside Cat quit building on road engine altogether.


----------



## Ketch (Feb 11, 2009)

cretebaby;845158 said:


> Not true.
> 
> Beside Cat quit building on road engine altogether.


I'd bet you good money they'll bring them back after a few years.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Ketch;845176 said:


> I'd bet you good money they'll bring them back after a few years.


I doubt it.

If they couldn't/didn't meet emissions now I doubt they will in a few years either.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I think all the desiel motors are going to have problems meeting 2012 emisions. Just wait into people are putting $10,000 exhast systems on there pickup's!!! 
Don't write cat off that quick wait into 2013. I think they will be back in the over the road market. Remember the old saying more can be learned with your eye's open and your mouth shut. That is what they are doing to see how all this works out.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

fireside;845189 said:


> I think all the desiel motors are going to have problems meeting 2012 emisions. Just wait into people are putting $10,000 exhast systems on there pickup's!!!
> Don't write cat off that quick wait into 2013. I think they will be back in the over the road market.


I thought that 2010 was the last round of emissions.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

cretebaby;845196 said:


> I thought that 2010 was the last round of emissions.


08 was the first round than 10 is the next but the biggest changes will be 2012. They expect the added cost to be around 50,000 plus in 2012. We spent 30,000 more because of 08 changes on are new fire truck. 2010 changes should be about the same. Maintance cost for emisions service could be 6000 to 8000 per year in a 2012 model truck


----------



## Ketch (Feb 11, 2009)

fireside;845209 said:


> 08 was the first round than 10 is the next but the biggest changes will be 2012. They expect the added cost to be around 50,000 plus in 2012. We spent 30,000 more because of 08 changes on are new fire truck. 2010 changes should be about the same. Maintance cost for emisions service could be 6000 to 8000 per year in a 2012 model truck


You know it's getting out of hand when new Duramax's have an exhaust filter. Seriously, GM?


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Ketch;845217 said:


> You know it's getting out of hand when new Duramax's have an exhaust filter. Seriously, GM?


They've all got DPFs now. And up next: horse piss and SCR!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

we had one fall apart on are NEW rescue total cost $8700 thank god for warrenty


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

You say 6.8L v10 are poor? We have one with almost 300,000 miles on it. 

I get 14 mpg in 01 F250 4wd crewcab with long bed. I am sure your friend have lead foot.


v8 5.4L are DAMN TOUGH engine I have see. You just need to rev higher to get work they are not low rpm engine.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I thought the idea of the diesel trucks were to save money!!! 6000 to 8000 for emisions a year.... It would be cheaper to run my old 1988 K3500 dually 3 speed auto no overdrive 4.11 gears 4x4 with the 454ci injected block. 8mpg max!!!!! Bad on fuel but never broke down!!!!

We might all have to reconsider the diesel thing..... the pre 06's trucks might be worth more than we paid for them by 2015.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fireside;845146 said:


> ford is done in my eye's. My friend has a 08 with a v10 the truck is an animal and the gas milage is no worse then the 5.4. Are town also has a v10 they abuse to death with no problems


Yes, better luck with the next truck....


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

cretebaby;845196 said:


> I thought that 2010 was the last round of emissions.


I also heard this.

You guys could buy the new "Cat Truck"
Navistar and Cat signed an agreement for an on highway truck and engine business.

Although, its a little bigger then what you seem to be looking for


----------



## Ketch (Feb 11, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;845259 said:


> I also heard this.
> 
> You guys could buy the new "Cat Truck"
> Navistar and Cat signed an agreement for an on highway truck and engine business.
> ...












You mean like this F650 pickup monstrosity? GVWR sticker says something like 25,999? Cream in my pants  fantastic! I'll take two, each with a side of Blizzard 8611's to go... if I won the lotto. Think we'd have to charge extra for shock and awe?


----------



## Ketch (Feb 11, 2009)

Didn't I just post a reason TO buy a Ford? Pretty sure that nullifies the purpose of this thread.


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

I've owned nothing but ford trucks(for trucks i've needed/wanted). 1/2 and 3/4 tons. SUV's too. A lot of past employers I have worked for went with Chevrolet's. I've never had to do anything above normal maintenance, and this includes my 2 different plow trucks. My employers however always had the chevy's in for repairs on items that semed to fail way too early. Right now I own an 04 F150 SCREW as a daily driver, an 97 F250 LD to push snow. Ford has features no one else does, and with the reliability I personally have experienced, I'll stick with them. If I had the problems that you did, I would have been jumping up and down on someones chest getting satisfaction, no matter what the brand.


----------



## Ketch (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't care what anybody says, I want one of the black beasts I posted a pic of earlier! -- shivers --


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

fireside;845146 said:


> ford is done in my eye's. My friend has a 08 with a v10 the truck is an animal and the gas milage is no worse then the 5.4. Are town also has a v10 they abuse to death with no problems


I can't believe what I'm reading, look at the thread I started the other day, I'm really confused now :crying:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88004

Any additional input is appreciated !!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

7.3 Plower;843779 said:


> Most problems originate from lack of maintenance. Any truck with a heui system likes its oil changed often and at regular intervals. I have no idea why they like it at regular intervals and I have no evidence to back up that it makes a difference but it seems like if I let the trucks go more than 500 miles past due on a change they get mad at me.
> 
> Also the high pressure oil system has a tendency to break down oil quickly.
> 
> ...


So tell me Oh so knowledgeable powerstroke guru, what do you consider lack of maintenance?

What is a regular interval for oil changes?

If the HPOP breaks oil down so quickly, why are the 7.3's not so quirky and POS compared to the 6.0? They have an HPOP as well.

Please teach the grasshoppers. We wait with baited\bated\bad breath. (Happy TCLA?)


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;845429 said:


> So tell me Oh so knowledgeable powerstroke guru, what do you consider lack of maintenance?
> 
> What is a regular interval for oil changes?
> 
> ...


No need to be an ass. I'm not claiming to know everything I'm just trying my best to share the little knowledge I have. I'm only 17 there's a lot for me to learn still. I've only scratched the surface as far as knowledge of PSDs. 
And as far as I can tell the 7.3s aren't as quirky because the emissions standards weren't as high and there are fewer moving parts.

What's the OP been having trouble with? The turbo and the EGR. The 7.3 has no EGR and the 6.0 uses a variable geometry turbo whereas the 7.3 does not. Most turbo issues on the 6.0s are due to vanes sticking from what I've read. Not an issue on the 7.3.

Again not claiming to know everything. I really don't know all that much but what I do know I try to share.

Oh and the interval for oil changes depends on what oil you're running. Right now I'm doing 5,000 miles on 5w40 synthetic Rotella.


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

Milwaukee;845235 said:


> You say 6.8L v10 are poor? We have one with almost 300,000 miles on it.
> 
> I get 14 mpg in 01 F250 4wd crewcab with long bed. I am sure your friend have lead foot.
> 
> v8 5.4L are DAMN TOUGH engine I have see. You just need to rev higher to get work they are not low rpm engine.


My V10 never got better than about 12 on the HWY and a consistent 8mpg in town. But it would push the world with that Blizzard on it!

And yes, I love my 5.4's. Both versions.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Milwaukee;845093 said:


> Cj-4 ?
> 
> Can you go check drum and see what it say API


It says shell rotella t 15/40 cj-4,cl4 cl-4 plus and 7 others.
I was incorrect when i said 5w 20 thats what the wifes and my dodge use.(A long 36 hours at work) They original came with10w30 desiel oil not 15w40 from the factory. Thats what i used for the first 3 oil changes from my maintance records.Thats when i had a talk with dealer about cost for that oil and he showed me a tech sheet to use only 15/40.( my ford desiel book say's10w30. I found a old quart in my shop motorcraft 10w30 desiel cl4,cj-4 cld-4 and 5 others.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

As for my search for a new truck its not going well. they don't have any reg cab/chassis gas. If they do it's loaded or has a body installed. No work trucks with only plow prep, auto, air and trailer prep are to be found for 300 miles. If i order one it will be 10 to 13 weeks. So my truck is fixed 4123.17 with new egr cooler and head gaskets. i hope it lasts into i can find a new truck.


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

I heard of the late 03-04 6.0 having problems but never that bad. I had a 97 f-250 7.3 ex cab long box with a 8ft plow and I loved that truck never had any problems. I got 18-20 mpg when I sold it it had 266k on it. Then I bought a 06 f-350 V10 reg cab. I put my plow on that and love It. I get 10-14 mpg depends how I drive. I work for a township in western ny and we have a 05 f-550 6.0 6sp 9ft dump,9ft plow,wing and sander. The truck has been great but we did have to put a turbo on it at around 55k. The international dealer told us to put a 4in exhaust on it. He said the back pressure and carbon build up was making the turbo fail. Reason for build up was plowing at 20mph up and down hills, hauling, salt sand,and all the plow equipment a constant load on the motor for different amounts of time. so we put a banks 4in exhaust on her. The truck has I think about 73k on it no problems yet


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

fireside;846204 said:


> As for my search for a new truck its not going well. they don't have any reg cab/chassis gas. If they do it's loaded or has a body installed. No work trucks with only plow prep, auto, air and trailer prep are to be found for 300 miles. If i order one it will be 10 to 13 weeks. So my truck is fixed 4123.17 with new egr cooler and head gaskets. i hope it lasts into i can find a new truck.


There are plenty of trucks out there that your interested in, your just not looking hard enough. I got on the Internet and found 6 of them, you'll have to pay anyhwere from $400-$600 in getting it transportation..

Heck I'm getting ready to buy a Harley F350 version from Texas and have it shipped to MI. No plow prep but it really dosen't matter, has everything else...


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I started local first. The max they could go was 399 miles. I did start looking online i just need to figure out what rebates apply here in ct those are the only one i can get. Ohio seems to be the place any other states to look in? I see a road trip coming!!!!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I just told the dealer I was working with where I lived, any rebates here in Michigan apply in other states as well. Where the sticky part is some dealers won't charge any tax, once you title the thing in your state you pay the tax then.

Seriously, look on e-bay, that's where I found my 2009.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

If i buy a truck out of state i will need to pay ct sales tax. i also will need to go thur inspection even now it's brand new. They also want me to get a temp plate to go thur inspection. It becomes a real PITA here. My uncle has a dealer plate so he will take care of that for me. My search is ongoing.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

wizardsr;842626 said:


> It's no secret the 03-04 6.0 had a lot of problems.


Got an 04 f-350 with 55,000 on it. Never been back to the dealer yet.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

We have five 6.0 ford E450s in our fleet of 25 vehicles at work (public transportation) 1 is a 2003 with 180k and has had new injector pump o-rings twice and a fuel pressure regulator replaced once. Only one other has had any problems and that was at 102k when the egr cooler failed. We managed to get ford to pay for part of the repairs (about 50%) but overall the 6.0s have been o.k. It seems like if you leave them alone from the factory they are much more reliable. I dont like to add preformance mods because when i worked at the dealership, that was usually the first thing to remove if there was a drivability problem. anyway, the 6.0 will never be a 7.3 no matter how hard you try. lets all hope that someday ford will find another one as good. Thats just my $.02


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

7.3 Plower;843779 said:


> *Most problems originate from lack of maintenance.* Any truck with a heui system likes its oil changed often and at regular intervals. I have no idea why they like it at regular intervals and I have no evidence to back up that it makes a difference but it seems like if I let the trucks go more than 500 miles past due on a change they get mad at me.
> 
> Also the high pressure oil system has a tendency to break down oil quickly.
> 
> ...





7.3 Plower;845915 said:


> No need to be an ass. I'm not claiming to know everything I'm just trying my best to share the little knowledge I have. I'm only 17 there's a lot for me to learn still. I've only scratched the surface as far as knowledge of PSDs.
> And as far as I can tell the 7.3s aren't as quirky because the emissions standards weren't as high and there are fewer moving parts.
> 
> What's the OP been having trouble with? The turbo and the EGR. The 7.3 has no EGR and the 6.0 uses a variable geometry turbo whereas the 7.3 does not. Most turbo issues on the 6.0s are due to vanes sticking from what I've read. Not an issue on the 7.3.
> ...


I'm not an ass, I'm a girl in Miami.

You stated most problems with the 6.0 are from a lack of maintenance, but don't say what exactly that means. This is an opinion, and everyone is entitled to one, so I wanted to know what your opinion was on what you consider lack of maintenance, because my opinion is that this statement is false.

I change the oil in all 3 of my 6.0's at 5K. Air filters at least once a year whether they need it or not. Fuel filters twice a year. Coolant flushes annually.

And I have had problems with ALL my 6.0's.

The 7.3's aren't as quirky because Ford didn't screw up the engine to keep up with GM and Dodge in the HP wars. Had Ford not screwed with the 6.0, they could have had more stock torque than the Cummins or D-Max, but since they didn't\don't give a crap about reliability and that some of us buy these trucks for work, where torque is more important than HP, they messed with the programming and created all kinds of problems.

As for the turbo, yes, it is sticky vanes, that's why they redesigned it. But there are still a bunch of other issues--EGR, injectors, EGR cooler, STC fittings, HPOP (why aren't there near as many issues with the HPOP on the 7.3's?), turbo hoses blowing off, etc, etc, etc.

Then we can get into the Torqshift fiasco, the leaking rear axle seals, reflash after reflash after reflash--you'd think MicroSoft programmed them as many updates as there are.

All I am saying is, don't make a claim that is unsubstantiated.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

fireside;845033 said:


> I got the big ok from the wife to start look for a new cab and chassie to replace the ford. I'm going to look at a dodge and a gmc friday. The new truck will be gas. the only bad thing is this truck will have a payment and not paided cash like everything else i buy.
> 
> It took me a long time to spend the money but i can'nt throw anymore more good money into that junk truck.


Don't you mean you are going to look for a Government Motors vehicle or Fiat?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

fireside;846204 said:


> As for my search for a new truck its not going well. they don't have any reg cab/chassis gas. If they do it's loaded or has a body installed. No work trucks with only plow prep, auto, air and trailer prep are to be found for 300 miles. If i order one it will be 10 to 13 weeks. So my truck is fixed 4123.17 with new egr cooler and head gaskets. i hope it lasts into i can find a new truck.


EGR delete and head studs would solve soooo many of your problems.....


----------



## banonea (May 27, 2009)

Buy a chevy.................................


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

In the last 3 months I've put $5500 into my 04 6.0L. I feel your pain


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

MattyK;862878 said:


> In the last 3 months I've put $5500 into my 04 6.0L. I feel your pain


Is it chiped up or anything??


----------



## fordplowkid (Feb 26, 2008)

didnt have a single problem with my 05. The main thing is to do a oil change every 3,000 miles not a mile over and both fuel filters everytime.


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

Mackman;862901 said:


> Is it chiped up or anything??


EGR coolant valve, cylinders, injectors, turbo, 2 batteries, and more


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Mackman;862901 said:


> Is it chiped up or anything??


my truck is 100% stock i use it as a work truck only.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

When I changed rear end seals. I also change bearings. Due to the play B/T bearings & axles is making the seals go bad.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

older psds call for 10-30 now, to get rid of the lopey idle problem, good luck finding c grade 10-30, unless youre special ordering it tho

also, not sure if these trucks have the same setup, but just about every person ive met doesnt know to let their truck idle before shutdown, my dads international fleetstar 290 cummins had a big sticker on the dash "let engine idle 3 minutes before shutdown or serious damage to turbocharger may result"

im guessing these turbos have the same oil bath/wedge setup, the oil cooks and crusts up on the hot bearings and destroys them

any PSD techs out there?


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

the cooking and crusting is called coking. Smaller twin engine piston powered airplanes use the same turbochargers and we always do at least a 2 minute cool down prior to shutdown. Even medium size turboprop aircraft normally do a 2 minute shutdown also, especially if they have Garrett engines.
On aircraft we go by number of hours in service, and some of the turbo chargers have a service life of 500 hours before we have to remove them for overhaul. That is an FAA requirement, NOT because they failed.
I spoke with the tech who installed my new Snoway, and he said the Chevy's are lowsy for putting plows on due to their front end, and a friend of mine who owns a body shop said the newer dodges don't have a very good frame for plowing, So here I am still having faith in all of my Fords, past, present, and future.


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

I may have recently spent.a lot of money on mine, but I've still got faith too


----------

